# Neues Notebook - Die Qual der Wahl



## Schrödi (17. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche noch einem neuen Notebook und stehe nun vor der Qual der Wahl.
Ich hoffe hier kann ich mir ein paar unvoreingenommene Meinungen einholen.

Ein paar Modelle haben schon meine Aufmerksamkeit erregt, alle mit relativ ähnlicher Hardware ausgestattet. 
Ich möchte natürlich das Optimum (bezogen auf Leistung und Langlebigkeit) aus meinem Budget von rund 1000 € (+-100) rausholen.

Deshalb einmal vorab noch eine grundsätzliche Frage zum CPU: QuadCore ála i7 oder doch noch Core2Duo?

Ich hänge einmal die Modelle an, die mir bisher zusagen. Mein Augenmerk lag hier auf CPU und Grafikkarte. Alle anderen Componenten und Features waren bei der Betrachtung zweitrangig.

Modell 1: http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/gaming+highend/asus+m60j+jx019v
Modell 2: http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/gaming+highend/packard+bell+ipower+6gb+ram+geforce+gtx+260
Modell 3: http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/gaming+highend/asus+x77jq+ty006v

P.S. Das Notebook sollte auch zum Spielen geeignet sein.

Gruß Schrodi


----------



## ronaldh (22. Februar 2010)

Leider haben alle aufgeführten Notebooks Hochglanzdisplays. Die haben nicht nur Nachteile in direkter Sonne (da nutzt man Notebooks ja tatsächlich nicht so oft), die Nachteile treten auch auf, wenn Licht seitlich durchs Fenster kommt, im Prinzip immer, wenn es nicht dunkel ist. Das so genannte Argument, dass diese Displays brillianter sind, hat eigentlich nur einen Effekt in relativer Dunkelheit, ansonsten stört es nur.

Ansonsten schreibst Du nicht, was Du mit dem Notebook machen willst. Zum Beispiel ist das Packard Bell mit einem Gewicht von über 4 kg schon ein unangemessen schwerer Brocken, falls es auch mal transportiert werden soll (wofür Notebooks ja in der Regel gekauft werden). Das ASUS M60 hat gegenüber den beiden anderen nur ein 16"-Display.


----------



## Schrödi (22. Februar 2010)

Hi,

das Gewicht des Notebooks ist mir im ersten Step unwichtig. Es wird zu 99% nur innerhalb der Wohnung bewegt und ist auch nur zum privaten Gebrauch gedacht. D.h. einerseits natürlich etwas Büroarbeit, andererseits zocke ich auchmal gerne und mache viel mit Multimediaanwendungen 'ala Photoshop. Es soll ein Desktopersatz sein, und da ich nicht gerne alleine im Büro sitze muss ein Notebook her.

Bildschirmtechnisch tendiere ich eher zum 16", wobei die Performance und Leistung definitiv Priorität hat. Auch Akkulaufzeit ist hier eher zweitrangig.

Mit dem Hochglanz-Display gebe ich dir voll und ganz Recht, jedoch hatte ich nie ein großes Problem damit. Mein jetziges Notebook hat auch ein reflektierendes Display und ich hatte bislang nie große Probleme, sodass ich das nicht als K.O. Kriterium deuten würde.
Matt wäre natürlich schöner, ist aber eher seltener verbaut. Und alle "Bastel dir dein Notebook selbst" - Anbieter sind teilweise erheblich teurer.

Bislang bin ich auch nur HP und ASUS gefahren, tendiere auf Grund guter qualitativer und supporttechnischer Erfahrung auch zu den Anbietern, weshalb mich auch ein paar Erfahrungen anderer Anbieter (Packard Bell) interessieren würden.

Gruß


----------



## Dr Dau (22. Februar 2010)

Hallo!

Du redest von Büroarbeit.
Als Angestellter? Als Selbständiger?
Bei letzteren bedenke dass Mitarbeiter (dazu zählen auch "helfende Familienmitglieder") das Notebook nicht nutzen dürfen.
Denn laut Bildschirmarbeitsplatzverordnung hat ein Bildschirmarbeitsplatz weitestgehend blendfrei ausgestalltet zu sein..... was mit den heute üblichen Hochglanzdisplays natürlich nichtmehr machbar ist.
Was Du mit *Deinen* Augen machst, ist natürlich Dir selbst überlassen. 

Gruss Dr Dau

[edit]
Also 16" für u.A. Photoshop halte ich persönlich für zu klein (sehe ich ja an meinem 15,4" Display).
[/edit]


----------



## ronaldh (22. Februar 2010)

Erfahrungen mit Packard Bell habe ich auch nicht, ich kenne tatsächlich niemanden, der Packard Bell im Einsatz hatte... Die Erfahrungen mit ASUS und HP dagegen sind eigentlich fast immer gut, wobei mir bei HP (aber vielleicht auch durch den doch noch höheren Verbreitungsgrad) mehr Ausfälle bekannt sind als bei ASUS (gerade letzte Woche im engen Bekanntenkreis, wo ein 3-Monate altes HP-Notebook nun einfach nicht mehr eingeschaltet werden kann). 

Matte Displays sind in der Herstellung teurer als glänzende, was in dieser Preisklasse aber nun wirklich keine Rolle spielen sollte. Glänzende sind halt einfach Mode. Schade, schade.

Bei mir steht demnächst auch ein Notebook-Kauf an, aber da kommt es dann schon mehr auf die Mobilität an. Aber auch zu Hause halte ich Akkulaufzeit für nicht ganz unwichtig, damit ich auf der Terrasse oder dem Sofa nicht immer die Strippe verlegen muss...


----------



## Schrödi (22. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

@Dr Dau:
Wenn ich hier von Büroarbeit spreche, meine Ich das privat bzw. auf selbstständiger Basis nebenbei (ohne Angestellte); wobei Zweiteres eher selten vorkommt.


Ich erkenne den Nachteil des Hochglanzdisplays. Aber findet mal ein Notebook im Multimedia und Highend bereich ohne! Im Business - Bereich gibts sowas schon eher, hier spart man aber mit Leistung. Diese sind eher für lange Akkulaufzeiten ausgelegt.

Aber eine Antwort zu meiner grundsätzlichen Frage habe ich immer noch nciht gefuden:   Core i7 720QM oder Core2Duo
Ich habe zwar gelesen, dass der Core i7 (720QM) mit 1.6GHz unter Belastung nur eines Kernes mit einem leistungsstarken Core2Duo gleichzusetzen ist (von einem Leistungsvergleich bei Ausschöpfung aller Kerne brauchen wir gar nicht zu reden ), bin aber dennoch skeptisch. Gibt es Erfahrungen in diese Richtung? 

Gruß


----------



## Johannes7146 (22. Februar 2010)

Mattes Display und Core i7 von Sony... 1219€

Leider nur 2 USB-anschlüsse. Dafür mit Blueray

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/sony+vaio+vpc+f11s1eb


----------

